# Radon Team 6.0 oder 7.0



## Hangtime (7. August 2012)

Hi Leute, 
da ich neu bin stelle ich mich erst mal kurz vor. ich heiße Daniel, bin 24 Jahre Jung und komme aus NRW. Mit dem Bike-Sport hab ich noch nicht so viel am Hut aber das soll sich ändern. Nach meinem 150  Supermarkt Fully soll nun mal ein ordentlichen Hardtail her (als "Stadtschlampe" war es natürlich ausreichend). Ich möchte damit Wald-, Feldwege und auch mal den einen oder anderen Trampelpfad bestreiten. Da meine Schmerzgrenze bei 1000 liegt bin ich natürlich auch auf das Radon ZR Team 7.0 aufmerksam geworden. Allerdings stören mich da so nen paar Sachen. Zunächst wäre da mal die Gabel. Die SID soll ja mehr so für leichte Fahrer sein  (ich wiege 83 kg). Die Reba würde mir also vollkommen reichen. Dann diese RX-Bremsen.... Irgendwie lese ich nur Schauergeschichte darüber (quietschen usw.) Daher wollte ich mal fragen ob das Team 6.0 nicht vllt. die bessere Wahl für mich ist. Klar Schalthebel  (Deore satt SLX) sind andere, die Narbe (525 statt XT) und natürlich die Bremse (BL M505)... aber merk ich das als "Normal-User"? Kann ich vlt. mit dieser Bremse nicht anhalten oder spritzt da ständig Öl raus Wenn ich mir mal so andere Bikes ansehe haben die ja für 999 nicht mal die Ausstattung des Team 6.0 (grad mal ne Recon Gabel) Das macht mich irgendwie stutzig... Wo sparen die bei Radon?!? Wollen doch auch Gewinn machen Ich such halt einfach nen Rad das mir nicht viele Probleme bereitet und nicht hunderte von Euros für jede Inspektion verschlingt. Würde mich also über eine paar Antworten von Leuten die ein Team 6.0 oder 7.0 (am besten aus 2012) besitzen freuen. Falls ihr natürlich Tipps für nen Bike einer anderen Marke habt soll es mir recht sein ( nur bitte kein Bulls)


----------



## romanb7 (7. August 2012)

Zu der Gabel kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, da wir 2 Slide AM 7.0 unser Eigen nennen.
Zur Bremse: die RX ist mit kleineren "Optimierungen" ne Top Bremse.
Anfangs haben mich diese Schaudergeschichten auch ein wenig abgeschreckt. Mittlerweile bin ich Top zufrieden.
Ich habe, aufgrund der "Zuladung durch den Fahrer" von Anfang an vorne auf 203mm Scheibe gebaut. Hinten fahre ich jetzt seit 3 Wochen 203mm. Und es herrscht Ruhe. Das sie ab und zu mal klingelt, damit kann ich leben.

Problem ist NICHT die RX sondern die Formula Scheibe.
Viele schwören auf 2-teilige Scheiben. 
Ich fahre einteilige von BBP.

Also lass dich von der Bremse nicht abschrecken.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. August 2012)

wenn du nicht technikaffin bist und einfach nur ein funktionierenden fahrrad suchst, wÃ¼rde ich zum 6.0 greifen. Wurde heute auch erst fÃ¼r den papa geordert 

allerdings bekommt man fÃ¼r den aufpreis zum 7.0 ein ordentliches plus an austattung. An der Funktion Ã¤ndert das nichts, maximal am gewicht und am eisdielen-angeb-faktor.
Die gÃ¼nstigen Shimano bremsen sind von der leistung, nicht weit weg von den groÃen. Sie wiegen lediglich mehr.
Ich hab auch so eine gruppenlose am Stadtrad, eine XT am Enduro und ne freundin hat die alte SLX.
Nie i.welche probleme gehabt!

Shimano bremse sind dicher die mit dem geringsten wartungsaufwand und wenn, dann ists auch einfach und ungefÃ¤hrlich dank mineral Ã¶l!

Ich wÃ¼rde an deiner stelle das 6.0 kaufen, welches heute sogar im angebot ist um 699â¬ und von dem gesparten geld vll. neue reifen kaufen, ein helm, oder knieschoner...


----------



## Hangtime (7. August 2012)

Mh ich hab mal gelesen dass die jemand einfach nur plan geschliffen hat und schon war gut  naja aber ich will bei 1000 nicht selber fummeln müssen. Kauf ich andere Scheiben bin ich schon über 1000 hinaus... Naja wenn das bike im Sale ist....? Aber ist da immer noch die SID... Ich such ja eine stabile Gabel die lange hält. Ist mir eher egal ob die jetzt 100 oder 200 g mehr wiegt..

Ja ich glaub immer mehr dass das 6.0 vlt. doch die bessere Wahl wäre...


----------



## neumo (7. August 2012)

Zu der Sid: Ich fahr selber eine an einem Skeen und wiege so 82Kilo. Die hat bis jetzt keinen Stress gemacht und auch keine Steifigkeitsprobleme gehabt - trotz des ein oder anderen Lago-Trails zwischendurch.

Wenn aber Deine Schmerzgrenze bei 1000 liegt ist eigentlich das hier meine Empfehlung:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a58210/zr-race-6-0.html

ich hatte vorher eine FOX, aus meiner Sicht feinfühliger und steifer als die SID, und der Radsatz scheint auch besser. Ausserdem ist der Rahmen auch noch mal aufwendiger (3 fach konifiziert).

Kleines Manko: Ich finde die 10fach-XT besser als die 10-fach X9/X0, die funktioniert aber auch wunderbar...


----------



## boxer24 (7. August 2012)

hallo
ich hab ein team 6 aus 2009
und ein team 7 aus 2011

das 7 schaltet etwas feiner,und die rx bremsen find ich gut

im ausverkauf war der preis um weihnachten für das t6 666.-euro
und das t7 ist bis auf 700 gefallen


----------



## hnx (7. August 2012)

Interessant, jetzt postet hier ein Neuling und hat nachdem er sich eingelesen hat den Eindruck, daß die SID beim ersten schiefen Blick auseinanderbricht und die RX das Radl in eine rollenden Ölspritze verwandelt.
Irgendwas läuft hier im Forum schief. 

Genau, Mineralöl in den Augen ist ungefährlicher als DOT. Da wissen wir ja woher o.g. kommt. Wo genau der extreme Schwierigkeitsabstieg beim Entlüften von Shimano Bremsen im Vergleich zur RX liegt verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz.


----------



## Hangtime (7. August 2012)

Hä neiiiin da hast du was falsch gelesen. Meine Frage war ob die Bl M505 viel schlechter ist und DIE sich vlt. in eine "Ölspritze" verwandelt. Bei der RX hab ich nix beanstandet außer dass es immer heißt dass die quietscht. Ich darf doch wohl zu Recht verlangen das ein 1000 Bike nicht wie Güterzug klingt. Naja und zur SID: Irgendwo wurde mal geschrieben dass die jemand nur bis 75 kg empfehlen würde... Tut mir leid dass ich da jetzt nen bisschen verwirrt bin. Im Test haut die jetzt auch niemanden um: http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/cc_race/radon-zr-team-70/a12249.html
Da stellt sich für mich die Frage: Brauch ich ne SID oder tuts ne Reba nicht auch ?!?

Außerdem kann man die Reba noch auf 120 traveln. Das gehts bei der SID wohl nicht.


----------



## sayaem (7. August 2012)

Hi, 

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen das Team 6 gekauft und bin zufrieden. Habe ein ähnliches Einsatzgebiet wie du Waldwege und hin und wieder abseits der Wege. Bin auch um die 82 Kilo und finde die gabel gut. Allerdings bin ich da nicht der Profi. Ich kann dir nur empfehlen nicht mit dem bike kauf an sich ans Limit vom Budget zu gehen. Da kommen noch Hose Schuhe Pedale shirt ich hab mir klickpedale gekauft und finde diese Berg hoch und auf Waldwegen super jedoch hat mich mit den Dingern auf unbefestigtdn wegen 2 mal gelegt. Daher schon die nächste Überlegungen Kombi oder Flatrate Pedale. Naja die Anschaffungen werden nicht weniger durch den bike kauf. Macht aber spass und das Motorrad steht nurnoch in der Garage. Gruss Sayaem


----------



## hnx (7. August 2012)

War auch nicht gegen dich Hangtime, sondern gegen den Trend im Forum alles was nicht Highend ist so darzustellen, als wäre es rollender Sperrmüll.


----------



## Hangtime (7. August 2012)

Aso ja hab ich aber auch schon gemerkt. Ich mein dass man nicht unbedingt Alivio kaufen sollte ok aber was ist den groß an der Deore Gruppe auszusetzten?!? Muss ja nicht alles XT oder was weiß ich nicht sein. Schließlich fahre ich keine Rennen und betreibe auch nicht Downhill. Außerdem wird ein Defekt da teurer als es bei einer günstigeren Gruppe. Die Bl M505 wird ja wohl auch mal ne Abfahrt von 200 Hm überleben. Also gehst du auch davon aus, dass das 6.0 reichen sollte? Wenn ich das 7.0 irgendwie günstig bekommen sollte, ok (sicherlich bin ich auch begabt genug ne neue Scheibe da rein zu bauen bzw. die alte erst mal zu schleifen). Allerdings bin ich mir mit der SID immer noch sicher: Ich hätte gerne lieber die Reba. (Team 7.0 mit Reba und alles wäre gut )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (7. August 2012)

Wie immer, wenns ums Kaufen geht ist meine Einstellung folgende:
Hab ich Zweifel, egal ob begrÃ¼ndet/unbegrÃ¼ndet, dann kaufe ich es nicht. So spare ich mir tagelanges Kopfzerbrechen und "schlechtes GefÃ¼hl" hinterher. Entweder bin ich Ã¼berzeugt oder ich lasse es.

Die Deore Gruppe ist "schwer" und es fehlen z.B. beim Trigger Funktionen wie Rapid Fire. Auch ist das Schaltverhalten weniger "glatt" wie bei teureren Baugruppen. Gewichtstechnisch machts halt die Masse der Teile, da kommts dann am Ende halt zu 2kg (fiktive Zahl!) Unterschied zwischen Deore und XTR.

Das gÃ¼nstigste, effektivste Gewichtstuning (â¬/g) wird meist von den Herstellern nicht ausgeschÃ¶pft. Das wÃ¤ren leichte SchlÃ¤uche und Reifen. Da habe ich z.B. bei meinem HT im Vergleich zum Originalzustand 300g an den SchlÃ¤uchen und ca. 200g an den Reifen gespart, fÃ¼r zusammen 50â¬ Kosten (sonst ist der Schnitt 1â¬/g) und mit Performancegewinn.

Speziell mit der Deore Kurbel bin ich super zufrieden und eine AM505 reicht auch um gut von A nach B zu kommen.

Mit den Defekten hast du ebenfalls recht, wie hÃ¤ufig sieht man nicht die "teuren" Rahmenfarben, die dann nach dem Defekt mit SLX statt wie vorher XTR ausgestattet werden.


----------



## c0rtez (7. August 2012)

ich habe seit kurzem das 7.0 bin. bin ebenfalls Einsteiger und stand vor der gleichen Frage.

bin das 6 nie gefahren aber bin mit dem 7 super zufrieden. hatte anfangs auch nur waldwege aufm Plan. mittlerweile langweilen die aber und ich fahre extrem viele schnelle und sprungreiche trails (trampelpfade). und ich glaube da steht das 7 einfach besser dar

gesendet via Tapatalk (Samsung Galaxy S3)


----------



## hnx (7. August 2012)

c0rtez schrieb:


> mittlerweile langweilen die aber und ich fahre extrem viele schnelle und sprungreiche trails (trampelpfade). und ich glaube da steht das 7 einfach besser dar



Warum?


----------



## c0rtez (7. August 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Warum?



darf man nicht seine meinung haben? is ja ok das su der Meinung bist dass das 6 ausreicht, zweifel ich auch nicht an, aber er hat nach Leuten und Meinungen gefragt von Leuten die das bike haben.

ich habe ein frisches 7.0 und bin bestens zufrieden. vorallem wie gesagt der wichtige hinweis wie schnell sich die meinung zum fahren ändern kann wenn man erstmal im Hobby steckt.

speziell bei schnellen trails mit kurven wurzeln und hügeln ist eine gute bremse viel Wert und da hat das 7 sie Nase vorn. bzgl anderer scheiben oder abschleifen... persönliche meinung (für mein Rad) alles blödsinn bei mir läuft alles perfekt

gesendet via Tapatalk (Samsung Galaxy S3)


----------



## hnx (7. August 2012)

Ein MT2 Sattel ist doch nicht besser als eine Elixir 3, die sich bis auf Einstellmöglichkeiten in Sachen Standfestigkeit/Verzögerung nicht von einer X7/R unterscheidet.

Aber jedem seine Meinung.


----------



## psycho82 (7. August 2012)

Verstehe deine Bedenken gegenueber der SID nicht ganz - bei deinem Gewicht brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.
Zum Thema Reba, diese wurde fur 2012 abgespeckt und zwar durch das Sid-Casting und enstpricht damit fast einer 2011er Sid.Also mach dir keinen Kopf wegen deinem Gewicht.
Habe im Fuhrpark sowohl eine Reba (2011) und auch eine Sid (2010) und beide  funktiomieren tadel- und sorglos.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sainty (7. August 2012)

Hallo

Nimm das 7er Team.

Hab meins jetzt nen Monat und bin total zufrieden.
Bremsen machen keine Probleme.
Gabel tut wofür sie da ist....

Und du wirst immer Geld in ein Bike stecken...

Meine Erstausgaben waren nach Bikekauf:

Andere Griffe, Andere Reifen, Andere Kette, Bikecomputer.

Vom Werkzeug, da Wiedereinstieg nach langer Bikepause mal ganz abgesehen


----------



## alexanderZ (7. August 2012)

ich hab das 6er team als zweitrad - neben nem ordentlichen enduro. ideale lösung: lenker wechseln, reifen austauschen, spass haben. und vor allem: nicht zu viel tot-optimieren, sondern einfach draufsetzen... bei jedem trail, den ich fahre, kommen mir in allen richtungen alte/nicht moderne räder entgegen, und die fahrer kommen auch hoch und wieder gesund ins tal


----------



## Hangtime (8. August 2012)

Ja ich glaub es wird das Team 6. Ist für mich wohl einfach das rundere Rad  Außerdem ist in den Shimano Bremsen "nur" Mineralöl drin. Da trau ich mich dann  auch vlt. mal selber dran. Bei DOT hab ich Schiss, dass ich mir den Rahmen versaue^^ Naja wenn ich nach Bonn fahre werd ich mir einfach mal beide ansehen (wird ja wohl da sein)... Aber so wie ich das hier lesen breut keiner den kauf eines 6er oder?!? Ich denk mal ich warte auch noch die 2013 Modelle ab... Dann hab ich ja volle Wahl zwischen 7.0&6.0 2012 sowie 6.0 2013


----------



## filiale (8. August 2012)

Sofern es die alten 2012 Bikes dann noch gibt, denn der SSV steht derzeit an und die Lager werden gerade leergeräumt.


----------



## Hangtime (8. August 2012)

ja wäre aber auch nicht sooo schlimm... Geh jetzt mal nicht davon aus, dass die Ausstattung schlechter wird. Und wenn ich jetzt mal das 6er 2011 u 2012 vergleiche ist die Gabel schon echt ein Gewinn. Warten muss ich sowieso bis November (sonst klappt das mit dem Budget nicht)^^


----------



## c0rtez (8. August 2012)

Dann hoff mal das Radon noch 26er baut alle oder fast alle Vorstellungen die man bisher gesehen hat waren 29er.


----------



## Hangtime (8. August 2012)

jo komisch oder? Ich mein als Tourenbike ok aber MTB ?!? Naja mh ich hab nochmal ne Frage und sorry wenn ich die hier stelle aber ich bin grad auf der HS-Seite über das Cube LTD CC black anodized gestolpert. Gerade in der 2012 Version (1099) stimmt in meinen Augen alles (aber ich hab nicht wirklich Ahnung)
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1830/a55742/ltd-cc-black-anodized.html Ich spekulier Grad darauf das es im Preis fällt... Aber lohnt sich das? Ich mein ich hab meine Reba, Full XT und keine quietsche Bremse (noch dazu mit Mineralöl). Was ist mit dem Rahmen?


----------



## alexanderZ (8. August 2012)

kaufs einfach, in der preisklasse muss sowieso immer ein mittelgroßes teil ein kompromiss sein.


----------



## Eisbein (9. August 2012)

ist vll. minimals weniger abfahrtsgeeignet wegen dem steileren lenkwinkel, aber sonst stehts ziemlich gut da!


----------



## boxer24 (9. August 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Sofern es die alten 2012 Bikes dann noch gibt, denn der SSV steht derzeit an und die Lager werden gerade leergeräumt.


 

wer will denn en "altes" bike

ich dachte es wär erst august
böse zungen könnten jetzt behaupten bei euch gibts nur noch alte bikes

das hört sich ja an als gäbs demnächst ne limitierte edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hangtime (9. August 2012)

wow fÃ¼r 100 â¬ mehr gibts ja sogar das ltd sl mit XT Bremsen. Wenn da noch was mit dem Preis geht, wÃ¤re ja richtig FETT. Naja ich muss echt mal zu HS fahren. Scheinen echt ne riesen Auswahl zu haben. War gestern bei nem Cube HÃ¤ndler aber da war alles schon ausverkauft... (wobei Preisleistung steht in meinen Augen immer noch das Team 6.0 am besten dar^^)


----------



## kleingaertner (12. August 2012)

hallo hangtime,

ich bin - genau wie du - hin- und hergerissen zwischen dem team 6.0 und 7.0.
momentan gibt es das 7.0 sogar für 888,-, d.h. gerade mal 89,- teurer als das 6.0.
ich bin ebenso wie du ein neueinsteiger in sachen mtb und habe in den letzten wochen vieles über die verschiedenen austattungen gelernt.
vieles spricht natürlich für das 7.0, aber alleine die farbgebung zieht mich wieder hin zum 6.0.
die frage ist: reicht die 6.0 ausstattung für mich als hobby-biker ohne racing-ambitionen nicht vollkommen aus?

frage über fragen...

beste grüße
kleingaertner


----------



## Eisbein (13. August 2012)

mehr fahrrad als das 6.0 braucht man eigentlich nicht. Danach wirds nur leichter, biling blingiger und teuerer und anfälliger!


----------



## kleingaertner (13. August 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mehr fahrrad als das 6.0 braucht man eigentlich nicht. Danach wirds nur leichter, biling blingiger und teuerer und anfälliger!


 
Danke Eisbein, irgendwie habe ich auf so eine Art Antwort gehofft.
Wenn ich die Komponenten des 6.0 mit dem 7.0 vergleiche, sehe ich als Einsteiger zwar die höheren Preise der verbauten Komponenten, ob ich diese Unterschiede wirklich beim Fahren "erfahren" kann, wage ich hier zu bezweifeln. Zusätzlich scheint auch eine SID Gabel und Formula RX Bremse nicht frei von kleineren Weh-Wehchen zu sein.

Weitere Meinungen sind gerne willkommen!

Gruß
Kleingaertner


----------



## boxer24 (13. August 2012)

ich hab ein team 6 und ein 7er

ich würd das siebener nehmen,weil da ist dann für die teamklasse
nicht mehr soviel steigerung möglich
ich hab an mein 6er jetzt auch rx bremsen gemacht


----------



## Eisbein (14. August 2012)

wer will sich denn steigern? Und woher kommt der wahn immer das tollste und beste haben zu wollen? 

und warum man ein team 6 und 7 hat, muss ich nicht verstehen hm?


----------



## boxer24 (14. August 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wer will sich denn steigern? Und woher kommt der wahn immer das tollste und beste haben zu wollen?
> 
> das man sich verbessern will ist normal und kein wahn
> 
> und warum man ein team 6 und 7 hat, muss ich nicht verstehen hm?


 
ich hab mir und meiner frau 2009 ein team 6 gekauft
weil ich auch im winter fahre bei schnee und salz,und sich der rahmen
verfärbt hat ,hab ich mir 2011 ein siebener gekauft.
dann haben die jungs von radon neue rahmen auf die sechser montiert
und mein siebener passt optisch nicht mehr so gut zum sechser meiner frau deshalb 

ps.:warum leckt der rüde sich die eier
weil ers kann


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2012)

gut gut 

war nur neugierig


----------



## LsM99 (15. August 2012)

kleingaertner schrieb:


> Danke Eisbein, irgendwie habe ich auf so eine Art Antwort gehofft.
> Wenn ich die Komponenten des 6.0 mit dem 7.0 vergleiche, sehe ich als Einsteiger zwar die höheren Preise der verbauten Komponenten, ob ich diese Unterschiede wirklich beim Fahren "erfahren" kann, wage ich hier zu bezweifeln. Zusätzlich scheint auch eine SID Gabel und Formula RX Bremse nicht frei von kleineren Weh-Wehchen zu sein.
> 
> Weitere Meinungen sind gerne willkommen!
> ...



Ich bin auch Neuling und habe mich für das Radon 6.0 entschieden. Ich war auch zwischen 6.0 und 7.0 hin- und hergerissen, bei eben nur ca. 90 EUR Differenz. Dann habe ich aber das 6.0 im Tagesangebot gesehen und geschnappt. Ein Tolles Rad, zumal eigentlich 600 EUR meine Grenze waren, nun ja, hat sich aber definitiv gelohnt. Bestimmt ist das 7.0 noch ne Ecke besser, aber allein das 6.0 verglichen zu einem McKenzie-Baumarktrad ist ein enormer Unterschied. Ich würde den Unterschied von 6.0 zu 7.0 (heute) nicht merken. Daher habe ich die Differenz in Zubehör gesteckt, da läppert sich auch so einiges: Schloss, Be- und Schutzkleidung, Gabelpumpe etc.
Alles in allem, ein tolles Rad, besonders wenn ich sehe, dass es im Fachhandel für mehr Geld verleichbar schlechter ausgestattete Räder gibt. Ich bin absolut mit dem 6.0 zufrieden!

PS: Heute ist es wieder im Tagesangebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleingaertner (15. August 2012)

Hallo LsM99,

danke für deinen Beitrag!
Ich habe vor einer halben Stunde auch das 6.0 bestellt, nachdem ich es als Tagesartikel entdeckt habe. Bericht folgt! ;-)

Beste Grüße
kleingaertner


----------



## LsM99 (15. August 2012)

kleingaertner schrieb:


> Hallo LsM99,
> 
> danke für deinen Beitrag!
> Ich habe vor einer halben Stunde auch das 6.0 bestellt, nachdem ich es als Tagesartikel entdeckt habe. Bericht folgt! ;-)



Willkommen im Club  PS: Von Bezahlung bis Lieferung waren es bei mir ca. 3 Wochen. Eine grausam lange Zeit,besonders da du nach kurzer Zeit schon eine DHL Tracking-Nr. bekommst, obwohl das Rad noch nicht mal zusammengebaut wurde. Moderne Folter


----------



## kleingaertner (16. August 2012)

Hallo LsM99,

auch für diesen Beitrag ein "Dankeschön", weil ich einer von denen bin, die im 5-Minuten-Abstand nach der DHL-Nummer schielen ;-)

Aber am wichtigsten ist, dass ich mich endlich für ein Bike entschieden habe, irgendwann wird es bestimmt ankommen.

Gute Nacht,
kleingaertner


----------



## Woiferl1980 (16. August 2012)

Hallo!

Möchte mir auch gerne das 6.0 zulegen!

Was ich aber komisch finde: Auf der Radon Seite werden die 2013 Modelle vorgestellt; 5.0 um 499,- und 6.0 umd 599,- - laut dem einen Bild aber mit schlechteren Komponenten - warum bringt aber Radon ein 6.0 mit schlechteren Komponenten auf den Markt?

lg
Woiferl


----------



## boxer24 (16. August 2012)

Woiferl1980 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Möchte mir auch gerne das 6.0 zulegen!
> 
> ...


 
bis dato hat das 6.0 799 gekostet anstatt 599
vielleicht kostet das 7.0 799 anstatt 999
und es kommt noch ein 8.0 usw.


----------



## alexanderZ (16. August 2012)

lasst euch nciht von x.0 beeinflussen, bisher war jedes jahr die vergleichbare ausstattung zum vorjahrespreis zu haben, oder die teile waren im neuen design gehalten. gleiche kategorie, ähnlicher preis

das neue 6.0 entspricht aktuell eher dem 5.0 dieser saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derRon (24. August 2012)

Nur, um mal diese Preisverwirrung weiter zu steigern:

ZR Team 7.0 - 2013: 799,- (http://www.radon-bikes.de/eb2012-20.htm)
ZR Team 6.0 - 2013: 699,- (http://www.radon-bikes.de/eb2012-16.htm)

Mir gefallen die 2013er Modelle vom Design her besser, weswegen ich warten werde und mir über die genaue Ausstattung dann auch ein besseres Bild machen werde. 

Weiß jemand ungefähr, wann die Dinger in den Laden kommen?

Und weiß jemand, wie das mit den Wiesn/Oktoberfest im RADON Center Bonn dieses Jahr ausschaut?


----------



## Woiferl1980 (24. August 2012)

Hallo! Das 6.0 2013 wird wohl nur eine Recon oder eine XC haben.

lg


----------



## Hangtime (26. August 2012)

Mh also mir gefällt das 2012 team 6 besser aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. So wie es jetzt aussieht wirds bei mir jetzt das Team 6. Vlt. gönne ich mir noch das SLX Bremsen Set dazu ?!?


----------



## kleingaertner (26. August 2012)

Hangtime schrieb:


> Mh also mir gefällt das 2012 team 6 besser aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. So wie es jetzt aussieht wirds bei mir jetzt das Team 6. Vlt. gönne ich mir noch das SLX Bremsen Set dazu ?!?




Wie bereits angekündigt, hab ich mich nach kurzer Zeit des Abwägens für das Team 6.0 entschieden. An dieser Stelle noch einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle, insbesondere an Eisbein und LsM99.

Ich habe Mittwochabend bestellt und war montags drauf bereits stolzer Besitzer dieses Bikes. 
Die Montage hab ich selbst vorgenommen, zumal ich beruflich in der Schrauberecke zuhause bin. Es mussten lediglich das Vorderrad, der Lenker an den Vorbau und der Sattel an die Stütze montiert werden, basta! 

Bis heute habe ich zwei Touren unternommen und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Schaltung ist perfekt eingestellt, die Reifen haben sehr guten Grip. An der Gabel habe ich bislang keine Änderung vorgenommen, weil sie für meine Begriffe sehr gut reagiert. Die Bremse (meine erste Scheibenbremse) beisst ordentlich zu und hat meine 85kg + bike jederzeit im Griff, auch nach längeren Abfahrten habe ich kein Fading feststellen können. Allerdings habe ich den Bremssattel am Vorderrad gleich am Anfang neu ausgerichtet, weil mich ein ständiges "Zing-Zing" genervt hat. Dieses ist nun verschwunden.

Einzig der Sattel entspricht nicht so ganz meinen Vorstellungen. Diesen werde ich wohl bald gegen einen für mich passenderen austauschen.

Fazit: Wie Eisbein bereits schrieb: Mehr Bike braucht kein Mensch!

Beste Grüße
Kleingaertner


----------



## Hangtime (27. August 2012)

Klingt ja sehr zufrieden! Gut zu wissen dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der sich so entscheidet  Aber: "Mehr Bike braucht kein Mensch" würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Allerdings sollte man immer auch mal überlegen was man mit dem Bike machen will. Für extremes Downhill ist das Bike dann wohl eher nicht geeignet ^^ Aber wer so etwas betreibt kauft auch sicher kein Hardtail...


----------



## Hangtime (10. Oktober 2012)

Sooo falls es noch jemanden interessiert: Ich hab heute das 2012 Team 6.0 bestellt. Hab ein 20" genommen. Ich hoffe das passt bei 1,86 und 92 SL....


----------



## -Nico- (4. Januar 2013)

Ein sehr interessantes Thema! Weil ich auch gerade vor der Wahl stehe!!!
Bin so ziemlich genau auf dem selben Level wie Hangtime! Also ich betreibe das ganze mehr oder weniger Just for Fun!
Gibt es noch weiter Kommentare zu den 2013ner Modellen? 
@_Hangtime_: Bist du mit deinem 20" Rahmen zufrieden oder eher nicht?


----------



## kleingaertner (4. Januar 2013)

Hi Nico,
nach gut 5 Monaten und rund 1000km auf meinem 2012er 6.0 bin ich bei ca. 185cm immer noch sehr zufrieden mit meinem 20" Rahmen. 
Einzig die VR-Bremse nervt ein bisschen, weil sie nach jedem Aus- und Einbau der VR jedesmal neu ausgerichtet werden muss.

Folgende Änderungen habe ich zwischenzeitlich vorgenommen:
-Austausch der wirklich un-ergonomischen Griffe gegen Ergo-Griffe
-Austausch des Sattels gegen einen SQ-lab 610
-Austausch des Lenkers gegen einen SQ-lab 316 
-Austausch des 6°-Vorbaus gegen einen Winkelverstellbaren
-Austausch der Schwalbe Nobby Nic gegen Smart Sam, weil ich doch recht oft auf festen Wegen unterwegs bin. Der NN hat jedoch im Gelände stets eine sehr gute Figur gemacht, allerdings mit deutlich höherem Rollwiderstand als der SS, deshalb der Tausch.

Vielleicht tausche ich demnächst noch die Bärentatzen-Pedale gegen höherwertigere aus, aber das ist momentan kein Muss, da die vorhandenen noch gute Dienste leisten.

Alles in Allem war das "6.0 team" ein guter Kauf!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## -Nico- (5. Januar 2013)

Das ist doch schon mal gut zu hören !
Warum hast du den Lenker aufgetauscht?
Was sagst du zum 7.0? Hättest du den unterschied gemerkt? Oder hätte er sich nur in deiner Geldbörse bemerkbar gemacht?


----------



## kleingaertner (5. Januar 2013)

Den Lenker habe ich getauscht, weil der SQ-lab mit seiner leichten 15°-Kröpfung bequemer ist. Der montierte Race-Face ist halt fast gerade, wodurch man die Handgelenke entsprechend abknicken muss. Ist aber Geschmacksache...

Wir müssen allerdings aufpassen, dass wir hier nicht 2012 mit 2013 vergleichen. Das 2012er 6.0 ist eher mit dem 2013er 7.0 zu vergleichen!
Gemessen an 2012 glaube ich nicht, dass ich persönlich einen großen Unterschied zwischen 6.0 und 7.0 gemerkt hätte, außer am Gewicht und am Geldbeutel ;-)

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Nico- (6. Januar 2013)

Willst du damit du damit sagen dass das 6.0 Vorjahresmodell mit dem 7.0 Modell von 2013 vergleichbar ist?


----------



## Hangtime (6. Januar 2013)

Genau so ist es. Das Team 6 2012 hatte ne reba usw.... War auch zum Preis von 799 zu haben. 2012 gab es 4,5,6,7! Das Team 7.0 hatte ne SID samt XT Ausstattung für 999


----------

